# Cannot use the generic Request collection after calling BinaryRead



## ekoren (Jun 2, 2002)

Hello,
I have a file that uses pureAsp to upload filesbased on a form, and then i want to insert a record to a database based on the form's values. 
Unfortunately, I get this error:

Request object error 'ASP 0208 : 80004005'
Cannot use generic Request collection
/pureasp/imageUP.asp, line 95
Cannot use the generic Request collection after calling BinaryRead.

when line 95 is:
'If (CStr(Request("MM_insert")) = "form1") Then...'

any ideas how i can solve this?

ekoren


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Use UploadFormRequest("myfield") instead


----------

